

Silverlight adoption hampered by economic crisis  - dreur
http://www.infoworld.com/article/09/01/28/Microsoft_Silverlight_adoption_hampered_by_economic_crisis_1.html

======
codeview
Looks like Microsofts's growth strategy for Silverlight is based on forced
adoption by delivering exclusive content rather than features offered.

My workflow is as follows: (1)If javascript cant => Use flash (2)If flash cant
=> Use SilverLight.

Rarely(never) does it trickle down to step2. It is good to have a completion
for Adobe flash, but unless Silverlight offers somethign really awesome that
Flash doesn't, Microsoft shouldn't expect large scale organic adoption .
Forced adoption by shelling cash on exclusive content is a different story and
thats probably why they have to blame the low adoption rate on recession.

